# Throwing the fly



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

Just starting to learn how to flyfish.....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Nice picture....
It's a great feeling once you start consistently catching fish on the fly!


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Nice picture....
> It's a great feeling once you start consistently catching fish on the fly!


thanks , yeah so far just started to learn to cast, haven't fished with it yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shot of your gear.


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice Tibor!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

practice practice practice. With a fly rod you can catch fish in just about any body of water. Keep mine with me at all times in my truck and find many opportunities all over town. Always keep a wide verity of hooks and get you some extra small just in case. Get you a dow rod about 3 feet and tie a pc of yarn to it to practice in your favorite easy chair. You'll learn new tricks every time you go out.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

metal man said:


> practice practice practice. With a fly rod you can catch fish in just about any body of water. Keep mine with me at all times in my truck and find many opportunities all over town. Always keep a wide verity of hooks and get you some extra small just in case. Get you a dow rod about 3 feet and tie a pc of yarn to it to practice in your favorite easy chair. You'll learn new tricks every time you go out.


thanks for the tips


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Once in a while I am looking for a fly fishing partner if you are interested.  I have a HB with a poling platform that I take to West Bay, etc. I am getting back into fly fishing myself.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

rtoler said:


> Once in a while I am looking for a fly fishing partner if you are interested. I have a HB with a poling platform that I take to West Bay, etc. I am getting back into fly fishing myself.


 awesome I will let you know, im just getting into it for the first time, I just went out with Jeremy chavez on his HB and it was a good experience, managed to get some really nice reds.


----------

